
A Tour of TLS [video] - lylejfranklin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzz3bcnWf7M
======
lylejfranklin
An in-depth description of the TLS protocol and its underlying concepts.

Outline:

Intro 0:00 - [https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M](https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M)

What is TLS? 0:50 -
[https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=50](https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=50)

    
    
      OSI Model 1:56 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=116
      
      TLS vs SSL 4:24 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=264
      
      Why we need TLS 5:04 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=304
      
      What does TLS provide? 6:54 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=414
      
      Symmetric Encryption 8:40 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=520
      
      AES 9:21 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=561
      
      Known Plaintext Attack 15:00 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=900
      
      CBC 16:30 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=990
      
      Asymmetric encryption 18:54 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=1134
      
      Diffie-Hellman 19:34 https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=1174
      
      RSA 23:44 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=1424
      
      Certificate Authorities 30:06 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=1806
      
      SHA 34:53 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=2093
      
      Birthday Problem/Attack 39:00 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=2340
      
      SHA-256 Internals 42:50 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=2570
      
      RSA + CAs 44:59 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=2699
      
      Intermediate CAs 47:59 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=2879
      
      Self-signed certificates 50:22 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=3022
      
      Certificate Transparency 51:35 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=3095
      
      Certificate Pinning 54:05 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=3245
      
      Certificate Revocation List 56:00 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=3360
      
      OCSP 57:17 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=3437
      
      Intermission 1:01:10 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=3670
      
      RSA vs AES 1:01:53 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=3713
      
      Perfect Forward Secrecy 1:04:39 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=3879
      
      Ephemeral Diffie-Hellman with RSA 1:07:26 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=4046
      
      Replay Attacks 1:09:48 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=4188
      
      HMAC 1:10:46 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=4246
      
      Length Extension Attack 1:12:25 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=4345
      
      PseudoRandom Function (PRF) 1:16:58 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=4618
      
      mTLS 1:18:46 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=4726
    

TLS: Step by Step 1:23:22 -
[https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=5002](https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=5002)

    
    
      TCP Handshake 1:23:30 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=5010
      
      Client/Server Hello 1:24:27 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=5067
      
      Key Exchange 1:26:34 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=5194
      
      Finished 1:30:14 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=5414
      
      Application Data 1:33:01 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=5581
      
      Close notify 1:37:44 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=5864
    

Attacks and Vulnerabilities 1:38:17 -
[https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=5897](https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=5897)

    
    
      FREAK 1:38:21 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=5901
      
      BEAST 1:39:55 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=5995
      
      POODLE 1:43:09 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=6189
      
      CRIME/BREACH 1:47:48 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=6468
      
      HEARTBLEED 1:49:10 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=6550
    

Tips and Gotchas 1:51:34 -
[https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=6694](https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=6694)

    
    
      Common Errors 1:51:43 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=6703
      
      Performance tips 1:54:03 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=6843
      
      Remember to renew 1:56:30 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=6990
      
      Staying secure 1:57:09 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=7029
      
      TLS Termination 1:59:02 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=7142
    

Closing 2:01:16 -
[https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=7276](https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=7276)

    
    
      Extra Credit 2:01:21 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=7281
      
      Thanks 2:03:24 - https://youtu.be/yzz3bcnWf7M?t=7404

